# NewWater Boats - IBIS



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any experiencee with the new IBIS boat from NewWaterBoats?


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*I wish*

nmsg


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

No experience, But I think they are impressive. I talked to guy filling one up in Lake Jackson. He has owned sevaral boats and had nothing but good things to say about them regarding flats fishing.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Go see them in San Antonio*

John,

I have a Curlew - love the boat. If you call and talk with Tim Clancey, the owner & designer @ Newwater, he will setup a time to meet you with an Ibis for a test ride. Very nice man, puts a lot into his boats.

www.newwaterboatworks.com

I am happy to answer any questions you have about my experience.

Steve


----------



## RAR (Jun 30, 2005)

The IBIS starts at $45,000 and there is an 8-9 month wait.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*RAR - Thanks...*

That's all I need to know....That takes it off my list of possibles....


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

$45,000, are you F...... serious!!!!!

I saw two a couple of weeks ago at Talasek's in POC they are cool, but Holy S-it thats alot of cash for a boat like that. I know they are well made, but I guess like other items if you price it high and make people think you are getting something special you create a buzz and a mystique about the item wether it is worth the money or not, marketing 101. " If you have the means and are so inclined......." Ferris Bueller.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh yeah, also, I like them, they are really cool looking.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah my grandmother lives out by the shop and i just stopped in one day. good people and awesome boats. price is some kind of WOW. heard nothing but good things and a friend of my dad's has one in process right now. can't wait to atleast take a ride in it.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

John, i bet if you looked around used you would probably be able to find one. Have you thought of the Hewes redfisher?


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Clancey is a class act.......a real artist.
It's kinda like a Mercedes.....if you can afford it, and like the best, then go for it.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

I've pretty much decided on a 21' RFL Majek...I KNOW these boats and I know that it will do everything I NEED. However, I owe it to myself to look around at other boats. Lots of flats boats with the same styling that are very good boats: Shoalwater, SouthShore, FlatsCat, etc. The list goes on and on... and while these boats are good, they offer nothing, IMHO, over a Majek - I know a Majek will last 20 years - 'cause I got one - the proven track history with me goes a LONG way.

But....there are some other styles are very interesting and may offer features not available to Majeks. First, the RFL series doesn't pole - there have been times I wanted to pole. Secondly, the flat hull does give you a beating under certain circumstances.

Going to a pointy nose boat will sacrifice some shallow water performance - the main reason I don't consider a Majek Extreme. The ones that offer comparable shallow water draft, and will get up in the same amount of water ALL sacrifice bow deck casting area - it's one of those trade offs - you want better rough water handling, you give up something.

For me, I would rather take a wet, rough ride a few days a year to have the room up front a lot more days....

Now Haynie used to make a H20 boat that has the shallow water performance of the RFL and takes rough water better. The front casting area is still pretty large for a pointy-nose. However, they don't make 'em anymore and I don't know of any owners that want to part with theirs. The H20 was (and is) a great comprimise boat. The only negative I've heard is that if you aren't paying attention, you can bury in the nose in rough waves and swap ends.

The main reason I'm upgrading is that I want a boat that will handle 4 anglers for wading and 3 drifting....at 18' that eliminates the Hewes Redfisher. I know they make a new 21' Redfisher - and that boat is on my list, but the seating is more the Florida style and setup for 2 anglers. It is also narrower, heavier, and requires more HP - and it's pricey too. Someone told me that it draws 11" of water - almost twice a RFL. If true, that crosses off the list for Texas use.

Now that IBIS really caught my eye - clean decks for flyfishing - a hull that's very close to the Haynie H20, and I am very intrigued by the hidden deck storage - specifically the rod lockers - that is a NICE feature that I haven't seen on other flats boats. It weighes about the same and only has a 5" draft - same as RFL. The only question I had was if it ran and got up as shallow as RFL....but.....

at $45K it is WAY overpriced. I could buy TWO 2004 21' RFL for that price and burn one of them! It may be a fine boat - but there's no way anyone could justify to me paying $45K for it - shoot, that's what I paid for my Contender used! I mean, what does that boat have or can do that's worth $20K more than a RFL? Geez! Now if I win the lottery or find a bag of money, I'll be giving Clancy a call.........

In the meantime I'm still hunting for 21' RFL w/ a TRP....I may have to buy a new one (at $32K) 'cause there doesn't appear to be a SINGLE ONE for sale on the Texas coast (that should tell ya something). Shoot, there was one for sale in POC last May for $18K that I was thinking about - but it didn't last long. Oh well, I'm in no hurry...one will turn up eventually and I can go a few more months without a boat payment....or I may just get one with an Optimax - there are 3 available in Texas - and I understand the mileage is about twice as good as a TRP....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*donnajoe*

i seen not too long ago cool! but too much $


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

A neighbor used to have an H20, the only down side I saw with them is they slide preety bad in a turn at speed. At idle is worse!!!! LOL


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

Going back to the New Water Boats, Tim Clancey has his bayhouse next to mine in Holiday Beach and he is a cool guy to talk to and deal with. My other neighbor has been running New Water Boats for awhile and loves them. He does a lot of fly fishing. I think my neighbor is trying to sale his New Water, because I saw a different one under his house the other day. Not sure though. I will be in down there this Tuesday. I will get some information if you are still interested and get back to this post next week.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*TroutSniffer*

Yes - I like the boat very much - just not the price...let me know what you find out..


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

Ronnie's has a 2004 RFL - sure you already know about it - but has a Merc 150. You could re-power with a TRP if you can 'off' the Merc on someone. Aubrey likes them - try him, then buy a man's engine (LOL).


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

John, Captain Jon Fails in Corpus is going to sell his with a TRP on it. You can visit his website, www.landcut.com for his number and give him a call.

He's really big on taking care of his equipment so it may be worth your time to talk to him.

TH


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey John, talked to my neighbor and he had sold his first New Water and he said that he will be selling the one he has now in 7-06. Just wanted to get back with you to let you know. Did not want to leave you hangin. Good luck on what ever you get.


----------

